# door hinges



## harleynut45 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi guys, new to site. I need to replace the door hinges on the driver side of my 67 CTO. Question is , How do you get to them? Does the fender have to come off? thanks for any help. Joe


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

This has been covered here before. No, the fender does not have to come off. Search the past threads and you'll find it. In a nutshell, you need a special "S" shaped wrench (GM no longer makes it, Harbor Freight has it) and a short, 5/16" Phillips bit that you can chuck into a socket and use a 3/8" breaker bar. You will need to mark the hinge placement, use a jack,-- or better yet a buddy---- and you'll need to be patient. Also, taping the door edges can help avoid paint chips.


----------

